# Uncle Pongo and the Kids



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Just had to share this photo! At just a bit over 2 years old, Pongo is our "old man" in the paddocks. We have twin 6 day old kids on the ground, and the FF doe (Lizzie) is really wanting to get back out to the woods. Naturally, I'm not letting her take the kids! 

This a.m. she stood outside the paddock bawling for her kids...until Pongo came on duty. Then she very confidently walked away to join the herd in the woods! Let's hear it for great LGDs!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Awww, that is so sweet that she trusts Pongo! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pongo is very handsome!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Pongo is very handsome!


Thank you, Saltey!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

